

Ask HN: What new/emerging technologies are you looking forward to in 2015? - thomasfoster96

Many of them might be in R&amp;D departments or being developed already, but what new technologies are you looking forward to being released&#x2F;commercialised in 2015?
======
dandrews
More applications taking advantage of deep learning opportunities: perhaps in
2015, deployment of (Dr.) Watson and its derivates when its diagnoses are
become credible.

